# NiSi to announced the RF 15mm f/4 on January 8, 2021



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2021)

> NiSi is getting into the RF mount lens game with their first lens for Canon in the form of an RF 15mm f/4. The new lens will be officially announced on January 8, 2021, and will cost $539 USD / £419 / €459 at launch.
> NiSi 15mm f/4 Specifications
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks interesting! I wonder what the IQ will be like. I want a UWA prime for when I travel and the Samyang AF 14mm is my current top option but this could change that.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Having the same filter thread as the RF 24mm-240mm is pretty convenient. I’ll have to watch for reviews and be a good boy this year.


----------



## dlee13 (Jan 6, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Having the same filter thread as the RF 24mm-240mm is pretty convenient. I’ll have to watch for reviews and be a good boy this year.



I made it one of my goals to control my GAS this year and only get a UWA prime but I’m already looking at other lenses too. There’s no hope at resisting GAS haha


----------



## Surab (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm curious how it will stack up against the Laowa 15mm F2. Both are manual focus 15mm with filter threads, but one is bigger and heavier for 2 extra stops, now we need to see about IQ.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Certainly interesting. I am a little surprised at the weight though, when you compare to lenses such as the Samyang 18mm f/2.8. Still, this is 15mm (albeit f/4) rather than 18mm, and we will have to see about IQ.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 6, 2021)

Interesting how the market is shrinking, but new players join the game, e.g. NiSi, Yongnuo, and Laowa.

Yes, I know NiSi aren't new to making lens filters.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 6, 2021)

Too slow for Astro, one of the use cases for this focal length. Could be useful for landscape, but frequently that is covered with a wide zoom. So, not seeing a big demand for this lens. I’m sure some forum members will enlighten me.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 6, 2021)

BeenThere said:


> Too slow for Astro, one of the use cases for this focal length. Could be useful for landscape, but frequently that is covered with a wide zoom. So, not seeing a big demand for this lens. I’m sure some forum members will enlighten me.


Maybe architecture but I agree that it is too slow for astro and hard to beat the Samyang 14mm/2.8 in the cheaper end of the market. 15mm is covered by the Tamron 15-30mm or Irix so hard to see where it would compete.


----------



## peters (Jan 7, 2021)

WOW! That size is amazing! With an native RF mount, its a super compact package that we get here on an R5/6 camera! Thats nice for travel (aaah, damn corona).
I think F4 on ultra wide lenses is totaly fine, and the sice is great. For landscape and architecture but especialy travel this looks promising. Though I wonder how well the image quality can be.


----------

